# $1500+ shopping- TOD's Purse & Makeup :)



## Flammable (Apr 6, 2008)

My obsession is designer bags and occasionally designer shoes. I would rather skip a fancy meal than skip a beautiful purse. Each to their own of course!

My latest splurge is the famous Tod's D-bag that the fashion house named after Princess Di. It's a classic & timeless design and I got it in tan leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (even though it appears a tad yellowish in the pics).

I have been buying a bunch of makeup steadily over the past couple months so decided to take pics of them along with my new handbag today. 

I got- NARS Spanish Red l/s, Maybelline Lash Discovery Mascara, OPI polish from the India collection, MAC l/s 4N, Strawbaby, Brave, Vegas Volt, Grenadine, Shiseido l/s in Berry Tint, MAC Glossipitality, MAC Blush in Fashion Frenzy & Serenely, MAC Blush PRO Palette, MAC e/s in Blanc Type, Gesso & Newly Minted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To balance out the purchases, I will be listing some of my makeup for sale in the Sale Forum, brands will include NARS, Stila, MAC, Hard Candy & Estee Lauder, I will also be listing some Coach wedge sandals (perfect for spring/summer) and maybe some other stuff. Do check it out!

What do you usually splurge on? What's your obsession? Please do share!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 6, 2008)

What an awesome haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PURSES + MAC = one very happy girl!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies! I just got a dior bag myself


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

great haul! im so jealous! im a bag lady without a doubt, for my 18th my boyfriend got me a chloe handbag which i still adore. im hoping to get another designer one for my 21st!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovely haul!  Cool purse.  Enjoy your makeup haulage!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice haul!  I am very envious of your beautiful bag!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice! enjoy!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the bags.
I can relate. I love makeup, shoes & LV. I just got a new LV bag


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 7, 2008)

That purse is beautiful. I love Dooney & Bourke bags. They cost more, but a good quality bag is totally worth it. Great haul!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 7, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## User93 (Apr 7, 2008)

thats a niice haul over there. Really, such bags are timeless, its really really beautiful. I wanna buy a Hermes Birkin one. What comes in that big black box? A palette? Congratz & enjoooy.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that bag is soo nice too
im usually a bag and shoe girl too, i love Guess handbags aswell because they arent too expensive for something that looks like good quality


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome haul, that's a beautiful bag! I splurge on bags/sunglasses too, I have a couple of Louis Vuittons that are gorgeous and quite a few pairs of Gucci/Dior sunglasses.


----------



## Jot (Apr 7, 2008)

ohhh great bag xx


----------



## Winnie (Apr 7, 2008)

That bag is stunning! I love bags too and for my 18th I was given a little patent Vivienne westwood bag, and for my 21st I got a yellow marc by marc jacobs bag. I would love a Miu Miu or Chloe bag one day too!


----------



## Flammable (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_thats a niice haul over there. Really, such bags are timeless, its really really beautiful. I wanna buy a Hermes Birkin one. What comes in that big black box? A palette? Congratz & enjoooy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, it's the pro blush palette, I depotted some of my new blushes into it, easy access. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the nice words, ladies, I see I have some fabulous company as far as purse-loving is concerned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm seriously drooling over a Miu Miu bag I saw on the Neiman Marcus website, but it's still not available at Holt Renfrew over in Toronto and I don't want to pay the customs fees associated with importing from the US, hehe.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 7, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!!  That bag is utterly drool worthy!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 7, 2008)

that bag looks terrific. great quality!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a purse gal myself!  I have a weakness for Louis Vuitton...so it's nice to see someone who has the love for MAC and purses!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 16, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 16, 2008)

*duch3ss25* I like your maths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great haul! TDF!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Great haul! I have two boxes of handbags under my bed, and I tried getting rid of some the other day but it's too hard! Especially with summer coming up I kept saying 'That's a nice summery bag' or 'Ohh I'll definitely use that', I love handbags. 
I really don't need anymore though, not at the moment anyway.. I'm trying to extend my tiny MAC collection.
Great haul by the way!


----------



## nikki (Apr 16, 2008)

Great haul!!  I love the purse.  I am definitely a makeup, purse, and shoe gal!!


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 19, 2008)

oh gosh, i love your bag <3. I'll add it to my wishlist lol


----------



## crshanburn (Apr 22, 2008)

that is so great! the bag is soo nice


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I got a little drool on my shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lovely haul!


----------

